# OTS MDA Splitter questions



## JMHoney (Jan 7, 2017)

I have done some research about the MDA splitter OTS queen rearing. I have a few question if anyone knows. 

First question is when you take the queen in on may 5 away for swarm prevention, can you go ahead and split the first hive into say 3 nucs because you have 6 frames of brood left. I imagine you would wait till the queen cells are capped first after a few days. That would mean all the brood is capped as well. I think you probably could. Has anyone did that?

Second question, do you have your july split to get to deeps or do you keep them in 5 frame splits going to winter? I guess I'm wondering if a july split will get big enough to get into deeps by winter?

3rd question, do people actually buy july nucs? July nucs would be a good money making opportunity as well. 

4th question, mel kills the queen from the previouse year he said "pinched" couldn't you just shake some bees into a nuc to simulate a swarm? And that would be a brood break? 

These are some of my questions, I plan on trying this method for hives this year. I'm just trying to hammer out the specifics.

Thanks,

JM Honey


----------

